# My dog is too scared to sleep alone?



## Annie.qy (Oct 4, 2015)

My new puppy is usually fine playing on his own, but when he needs to sleep, he seems to must sleep in the company of one of our family members. He follows us around and lays down at our feet when we stop, and gets up to follow us when we start walking again. He normally does not follow us when he does not need to sleep. I'm slightly worried because he does not go to sleep unless we stay still with him, and he has barely slept in the past 30 hours or so.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Annie.qy said:


> My new puppy is usually fine playing on his own, but when he needs to sleep, he seems to must sleep in the company of one of our family members. He follows us around and lays down at our feet when we stop, and gets up to follow us when we start walking again. He normally does not follow us when he does not need to sleep. I'm slightly worried because he does not go to sleep unless we stay still with him, and he has barely slept in the past 30 hours or so.


Do you have a crate? I would strongly suggest that you get one and start some "alone training" with your dog so that it matures into a confident and competent adult.


----------



## Annie.qy (Oct 4, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> Do you have a crate? I would strongly suggest that you get one and start some "alone training" with your dog so that it matures into a confident and competent adult.


We tried putting him to go to sleep in the crate, and again, he plays fine on his own in the crate and seems very comfortable. However, as soon as he wants to sleep or rest, he starts barking and whining and would not stop for hours, no matter how long we try to ignore him. When we walk near the crate is when he lays down and starts to sleep, but he will immediately get up again and start barking if we walk off. It's kinda like separation anxiety but only when he wants to sleep.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Annie.qy said:


> We tried putting him to go to sleep in the crate, and again, he plays fine on his own in the crate and seems very comfortable. However, as soon as he wants to sleep or rest, he starts barking and whining and would not stop for hours, no matter how long we try to ignore him. When we walk near the crate is when he lays down and starts to sleep, but he will immediately get up again and start barking if we walk off. It's kinda like separation anxiety but only when he wants to sleep.


I am afraid you need to teach your puppy how to be alone in his crate when you are THERE first, before you try leaving the room......................................


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Puppies have to learn to sleep alone.

Having always slept with their Mother and Siblings, it doesn't come naturally to them, but you can't have a pup you have to stay with in order for him to sleep.


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi, I highly recommend crate training your puppy while young, we crate trained holly 1st night we got her 1st night she did cry and whinge but soon stopped and settled when she realized we weren't going to her when she did, come night 3 she was sleeping without noise. by letting your puppy be with yous all the time as well as sleep with yous she wont learn how to be alone so may develop anxieties when left alone which can be anything from barking none stop when left, barking while peeing and pooping (as if anxious some dogs loose all control of their bladder and bowels) to destroying furniture. also going to her when she does cry may also develop a behavior of her whinging or crying when she wants something or attention which a dog I recently got has learnt and its quite annoying to be honest but his old owners obviously let him know that all he had to do has whine or cry and he'd instantly got attention or what he wants. learnt behaviors are hard to train out of a dog so I recommend that any behaviors you don't want to see in an adult id train them not to do as a puppy.

I highly recommend on reading up on training puppies etc. so you can try and get things right as I must say its heartbreaking seeing free ads for dogs who are getting re-homed due to separation anxieties etc. all of these are usually because the owner hasn't trained/taught them properly and come adult size they decide they don't like the behavior and re-home. its great that you have come for advice when you have and really hope you stick around


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have you tried leaving something that smells strongly of you or another family member in the crate with him? Maybe a soft toy he can cuddle into?
My puppy has a snugglepuppy http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...t comforter&qid=1443983634&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1 and he sleeps with it and doesn't cry at night.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Annie.qy said:


> My new puppy is usually fine playing on his own, but when he needs to sleep, he seems to must sleep in the company of one of our family members. He follows us around and lays down at our feet when we stop, and gets up to follow us when we start walking again. He normally does not follow us when he does not need to sleep. I'm slightly worried because he does not go to sleep unless we stay still with him, and he has barely slept in the past 30 hours or so.


How long have you had your pup - I assume only a few days?

Have you tried wrapping a small clock in an old jumper that smells of you? The ticking is like one of his siblings heartbeats and the smell of the jumper should help to comfort him. Make sure you wrap the clock tightly so he can't get at it though.


----------

